# If new to canning,this one is for you.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Pressure Canning Basics: Fearless Food Preservation 
http://www.motherearthnews.com/real-food/pressure-canning-zm0z13jjzrob.aspx?PageId=1#ArticleContent


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

We do can here but all other information is always valuable. I will direct newbies that I meet to this article.

Tugs


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

tugboats said:


> We do can here but all other information is always valuable. I will direct newbies that I meet to this article.
> 
> Tugs


Thanks ,any information is good information


----------

